# [RISOLTO] Crash installando estensione di OpenOffice

## lsegalla

Stavo cercando di installare l'estensione PDF IMPORT di SUN in OpenOffice 3.1.

http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport

Ovviamente per fare questo apro OOWRITER e mi reco nel menu STRUMENTI -> GESTIONE ESTENSIONI

Seleziono il file .oxt del caso, scaricato per la mia architettura i686.

Dopodichè il sistema accetta il file e mi propone da leggere la licenza.

Quindi clicco su ACCETTA il sistema parte a caricare ma dopo un secondo mi va in crash uscendo da OPENOFFICE.

Ho provato a rieseguire il tutto lanciando oowriter da terminale e il log che ottengo è il seguente:

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ oowriter

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread                      

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread                      

QPainter::begin: Cannot paint on a null pixmap

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPainter::begin: Cannot paint on a null pixmap

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::setRenderHint: Painter must be active to set rendering hints

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::fontMetrics: Painter not active

QPainter::pen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPainter::begin: Cannot paint on a null pixmap

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread

QPainter::begin: Cannot paint on a null pixmap

QPainter::save: Painter not active

QPainter::setRenderHint: Painter must be active to set rendering hints

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::restore: Unbalanced save/restore

QPainter::fontMetrics: Painter not active

QPainter::pen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

X-Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

        Major opcode: 62 (X_CopyArea)

        Resource ID:  0x0

        Serial No:    40131 (40131)

These errors are reported asynchronously,

set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Wed Mar 24, 2010 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Se leggi meglio si consiglia di installare localmente una versione specifica di libstlport per opensuse e probabilmente per altre distribuzioni. verifica che l'ambiente indirizzi sulla giusta jre

----------

## magowiz

A dire il vero se installi openoffice e non openoffice-bin c'è scritto chiaramente di utilizzare le estensioni presenti in una certa cartella piuttosto che scaricarla e installarla dal sito di openoffice, non ne conosco i veri motivi ma penso ce ne siano. Inoltre PDF Import fa parte delle tre estensioni che elenca l'ebuild di openoffice.

Detto questo non so se tu abbia installato openoffice o openoffice-bin, nel primo caso ti consiglierei semplicemente di fare come dice l'ebuild per essere sicuro che tutto funzioni, nel secondo caso non so.

----------

## lsegalla

Avevo dimenticato di chiudere questo thread. Ho risolto importando questa estensione importandola da qui:

```
/usr/lib/openoffice/share/extension/install
```

anzichè importare quella scaricata dal sito di SUN, come scritto qui sopra da non ricordo chi (e come citato anche nei log di emerge)

-- EDIT --

comunque c'è un buggino mi pare... quando faccio una importazione di un pdf esso mi viene visualizzato in draw ma... lo vedo tutto bianco, non vedo niente di quello che importa!

----------

